# My new C4



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

So far so good. The bad thing about having a good bow is, You don't want to dissapoint your new bow with bad shooting. When everything by me is on this thing is quite a shooter.


----------



## 2-STROKE (Aug 17, 2006)

Proud of you Vance... thats a good looking color awell. Hope it does well for you!


----------



## shawn_in_MA (Dec 11, 2002)

Nice looking rig. I got one coming. I think it will be a better choice than my Apex for outdoors.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

2-STROKE said:


> Proud of you Vance... thats a good looking color awell. Hope it does well for you!


Thanks Andy; So far so good. A 3rd at Liberty University 3D classic, and a First at the VA IBO State. Actually had the highest score of the tournament. 
I'm still trying to shoot up to the level of this Bow. I am pleased so far.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

shawn_in_MA said:


> Nice looking rig. I got one coming. I think it will be a better choice than my Apex for outdoors.


I do like it a ton; I'm still getting use to the added weight of the 41" a-a bow.


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

That Conquest 4 is a hell of a good shooting bow, without a doubt.


----------



## The Swami (Jan 16, 2008)

Blue Mathews bows have special powers.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

mag41vance said:


> I do like it a ton; I'm still getting use to the added weight of the 41" a-a bow.


Yea, but that long ata is nice... :thumb:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

The Swami said:


> Blue Mathews bows have special powers.


Smurf powers? :noidea: :zip: :chortle:


----------



## The Swami (Jan 16, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> Smurf powers? :noidea: :zip: :chortle:


You have been around AT long enough to know about the color blue.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

The Swami said:


> You have been around AT long enough to know about the color blue.


:nod: :wink: :cheers:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

The Swami said:


> You have been around AT long enough to know about the color blue.


Blue bows don't shoot :wink:

but if I were going to shoot a Mathews.....that would be the one I would have


----------



## 2-STROKE (Aug 17, 2006)

The Swami said:


> Blue Mathews bows have special powers.


Yes, they do... but the RED ones grant the blue ones the powers - but they dont teach them all the tricks


----------



## The Swami (Jan 16, 2008)

2-STROKE said:


> Yes, they do... but the RED ones grant the blue ones the powers - but they dont teach them all the tricks


Oh, I have a red one too.  It's a A7. 

The Conquest 4 is a fantastic bow for just about any type of archery.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

All this color coding banter needs to be in the women’s section. Come on guy’s man up. You're embarrassing me. 

I really wanted green. :wink:


----------



## shawn_in_MA (Dec 11, 2002)

mag41vance said:


> All this color coding banter needs to be in the women’s section. Come on guy’s man up. You're embarrassing me.
> 
> I really wanted green. :wink:


LOL. That's why mine is black and camo! VERY MANLY...and that is the one that I came across for the right price LOL.
Some say it's heavier because of the longer ATA...I can't wait to get mine because it's half a pound LIGHTER than my Apex:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## 2-STROKE (Aug 17, 2006)

mag41vance said:


> All this color coding banter needs to be in the women’s section. Come on guy’s man up. You're embarrassing me.
> 
> I really wanted green. :wink:


hahahaha, then so does the that fact you cant hold it up cuz it was too heavy  lmao!! Just Messin with Ya man!!!!


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

2-STROKE said:


> hahahaha, then so does the that fact you cant hold it up cuz it was too heavy  lmao!! Just Messin with Ya man!!!!


Good point. I think


----------

